# Brand new to this, Klose Mobile Catering or Lang 84?



## workoutchamp (Mar 31, 2008)

I need help here fellow food lovers.

I am new to this big boys' smokers forum, but I'm not new to eating good Q 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






, so I am picky and want to make the right decision - but I don't have a clue.

I am looking at a used Klose Mobile Catering Rig and comparing a new Lang 84 and the Lone Star Grills look good - although I haven't seen any of them in person.  I want quality, want to hold heat (in KY where it can get cold during winter).  

What else do I need?  What else should I be looking for?  What would you do?

Thanks and glad to be here!  Brad Simmons


----------



## shooterrick (Mar 31, 2008)

You can call and talk to Ben Lang at www.pigroast.com . He is willing to discuss his units and help with any questions you might have. I have a small Lang 48 mobile and cooked first time this weakend. All went well and heat was easy to regulate. There was no more than 12 degree difference from rack level to top of chamber. I measured this with remote thermometers and the one on the unit at different levels and side to side. I ran 10 hrs and burned two bags of chunk apple and two bags of lump. Bags of lump and apple 10lbs each. I also know several guys at this forum that use Langs. Look for smokin Steve. He will be happy to talk to you.
Hope this helps.  With the back flow design of the lang rotation not needed. After this weekend I am convinced.  Rick


----------



## capt dan (Mar 31, 2008)

Champ, welcome to the site. Do yourself a favor and go down to roll call  and introduce yourself. Tell us a lil about yourself and your equipment if ya have any(cooking stuff
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ). Once the folks here know more about you, they will be better prepaired to help you!


----------



## capt dan (Mar 31, 2008)

I have a mobile  Lang 60 w/warmer and I enjoy it  quite a  bit. It is easy to use, but I don't know about catering with it. I know some folks who do. The 84 would be better suited for catering, or the meadow creeks.

The Klose pits are very nice too. I was looking at them before I bought the Lang. It all depends on how much you want to spend, and the features that you want/need.


----------



## workoutchamp (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow, this is great - help in an unknown territory.  Thank you!

I will go and sign up and get in the group.  In the meantime, I hear Klose is good, but is it worth the money? - I am not a cheap guy, but you quickly get to a point of diminishing returns.

I am a Bourbon Guy - so if you need any recommendations, I am your 187% man hand's down - and with Bourbon, there is a point where some of the $80 bottles are not even 5% better than some of the $30 bottles of KY Bourbon.  I would imagine this is true with Smoker Pits as well.

So if I have this right, the $4k used Klose is no better than the $4k new Lang?  Of course, there is a ton of opinion here, but the guys in the competitions - what are they all using?

Again, many thanks for the input - keep it comin'.  Semper Fi and Smoke, Brad Simmons


----------



## shooterrick (Apr 2, 2008)

My cuz does the q circuit and I have attended as a visitor the American Royal in KC several times.  Langs seem to be well represented at these events.  The Klose is I am sure a wonderful pit but not in my price range for my purposes which is mainly tailgates and parties for friends and family.


----------

